
Show HN: I made Incent – a real use for crypto and blockchain - ko3us
Https://incentloyalty.com
======
ko3us
I’ve been working on Incent for the past two years. It’s what I believe to be
a proper real world application of crypto and blockchain tech for the mass
population.

It is a global reward platform that allows people to earn cryptocurrency as a
reward for purchases, browsing online, viewing video.

My goal is to be able to incentivise any activity. The idea is that I want to
be the Stripe for rewards and loyalty.

I’d love your feedback.

~~~
_lol
It looks like you're trying to do a cashback site with crypto instead of cash
- which is the ultimate fungible store of value.

Maybe you can elaborate on what does adding crypto bring to the table?

~~~
ko3us
Good question.

So right now the marketplace is a “cash back” site.

But the biggest difference is that with cash back it’s not instant.

With crypto, we are able to instantly reward you for a purchase online.

We also have just released our bank integration piece that allows users to
link their card, similar to Acorns etc, and when a transaction occurs we
immediately reward it using Incent crypto.

The benefits for the user are: \- it’s real value \- you can send it to anyone
\- there are no expiry dates \- you can exchange it for cash or soon for gift
cards and a debit card \- you can donate it

For the merchant, there is no liability in the future. They pay to buy the
crypto, then send it to a user and the user can use it back on the store,
which essentially means they are giving it back to the store.

